# Menstrual Calendar phone App



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I (the husband) recently downloaded a Menstrual Calendar phone App for my iPhone. Its pretty cool. I asked her when her last two periods (yes she knows I installed it) were and it predicts when her next one will be. It also allows you to keep records of when you have sex and predicts her ovulation cycle and when PMS will start. 

In other words it'll tell me when she is horny and when I need to stay away :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

:searchingnow:

Wow there are a bunch of them. You know, all of my apps are in categorized folders. I wonder which folder I should put this in. "productivity"? "Utilities"? "Navigation"? "Games"? "Entertainment"?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol interesting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I just wish this App would notify me the days she is PMSing and when she is more in the mood.

you know like "bow chicka wow wow" time for sex
or "Warning, Warnig, stay away" PMS


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I downloaded one called period diary pro. It lets you log her start and end dates, dates that you have sex and moods. Then it predicts future periods, future fertile days and ovulation. You can see mood indicators on the calender for previous months which should help you see if there's a pattern for PMS.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

When I had a cycle it didn't matter... I was actually hornier than usual then and I'm already an HD. 

Bonus for my hubby. :smthumbup:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a program on my computer for this. I first used it to get pregnant and now use it to predict periods and it's corresponding PMS craziness. 

My husband does not need any of this. He knows when I'm pms'ing before I do, I'd happily have sex daily and if it's TOM he gets a bj.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

lol....this 43 year old perimenopausal body would throw those apps for a complete loop, 
Too bad hubby doesn't notice/keep track of that stuff...he would have a hard time too


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sigh.... if only I was regular....s'ok. He combats my b!tchiness with sex the day before I start. I swear, it's like his body KNOWS I'm gonna start the next day and that's why it cooperates!


----------



## NightLight (Jul 10, 2011)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I just wish this App would notify me the days she is PMSing and when she is more in the mood.
> 
> you know like "bow chicka wow wow" time for sex
> or "Warning, Warnig, stay away" PMS


I've got an app on my iphone that warns me what type of mood my wife will be in based on her menstrual cycle. It even has handy tips like, "Time to stay out of the way, AFTER buying chocolate for the cranky one in your life."

Seriously... I've come to terms with PMS being the BIG issue in our relationship and the app helps me survive.

Oh, there's also indicators on the days where you should feel free to go and hang out with mates... have a beer... watch the cricket - do whatever you want because she's not in the scary-monster mood at that time."


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the fact that men have down loaded this app onto their phones!! :rofl: I guess it's a good idea but its kind of weird too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What's the world coming to?


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

HA! Every guy I ever dated knew my cycle without an ap telling him what to expect.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> HA! Every guy I ever dated knew my cycle without an ap telling him what to expect.


My husband knows mine too but I don't think he would download an app for it. :rofl:

I never even knew about it but my daughter has it on her phone to track hers.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> HA! Every guy I ever dated knew my cycle without an ap telling him what to expect.


I know my wifes better than her usually. 

A guy hones survival skills like that, if he is smart.


It's modern day survival-of-the-fittest


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I (the husband) recently downloaded a Menstrual Calendar phone App for my iPhone. Its pretty cool. I asked her when her last two periods (yes she knows I installed it) were and it predicts when her next one will be. It also allows you to keep records of when you have sex and predicts her ovulation cycle and when PMS will start.
> 
> In other words it'll tell me when she is horny and when I need to stay away :smthumbup:


That app sounds good.
I know my wife's cycle better than her. She also keeps a calender. Thankfully , she does not have PMS, or menstrual cramps etc.
But even without the calender I know exactly when she's ovulating, her temperature is higher and other * obvious * signs. [ she will toss & turn in bed for he entire night until she gets laid ]
Unlike you though, when she's_ that_ hot, I don't stay away.
Postinor-2 (Levonorgestrel) usually takes care of the fallout,
" the morning after."


----------

